# http upload



## Dy0nisus (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie würdert ihr die PHP - Ini - Werte:


```
max_input_time = 1200
max_execution_time = 1200
```
im Hinblick auf einen http - Upload und Sicherheit einschätzen? Mir ist nicht
ganz klar, ob es ein eklatantes Sicherheitsrisiko birgt. Der Sinn ist, es möglich
zu machen, in einem phpbb3 Forum Dateien bis 75 MB uploaden zu können.
Die Alternative wäre FTP - Upload und anschließendes verlinken in dem 
entsprechendem Posting, was aber etwas unkomfortabel ist.

Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung 

Nachtrag: Außerdem scheinen die Einstellungen nicht zu reichen. Das phpBB - Script 
bricht trotzdem vorher ab. Und die max upload - size hab ich natürlich auch schon 
entsprechend geändert. Hab ich da noch was vergessen?

Viele Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

Probier testweise mal, auch die max post size zu vergrößern.


----------



## Dy0nisus (19. Jan. 2008)

ok danke till, das wars!

und zu dem sicherheits - aspekt, wie schätzt du das ein?


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2008)

Von der Sicherheit her kann es problematisch sein, so große Uploads zuzulassen. Zum einen kann es Dir passieren, dass jemand versucht Dein Forum zum Tausch von urheberechtlich geschützem Material zu misssbrauchen und zum Anderen musst Du sicherstellen, dass nich in kürzester Zeit Deine Fesplatten voll sind. Sowas lässt sich auch als eine Art denial of service mißbrauchen, wenn Du nicht irgendeine Form von User Quotas einbaust.


----------



## Dy0nisus (21. Jan. 2008)

Ok, danke für deine Einschätzung. Das Forum ist zusätzlich htaccess geschützt. Von daher sollte öffentlich da so einfach niemand ran kommen, der
da nicht hingehört


----------

